# Nebo transport; impressions



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been using Nebo highbeam lights for a while now. It holds a charge for months and months. I have one I've yet to recharge, yet it turns on everytime.






Now being a member of CPF got me to wondering if anybody makes spotlights to plug into your 12 volt cigarette lighter.

Well I discovered the 125 lumen Transporter. 2 are now on the way. 
Again, thanks CPF...





Anybody have any thoughts/opinions on these lights?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

Guess not...

So when they arrive I'll say if it's a deal or no deal and why.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 2, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

A pair of black Nebo transport flashlights arrived today. 

The HL 15G as it were. 





Between $20 & $25. Mine were $23 shipped. They arrived on the 3rd day via USPS in a plain brown (padded) envelope. 

First impression was how weighty the casing of this 12 volt accessory port rechargeable light is.

Then when I turned it on it was noted this is a fairly bright 125 lumen flashlight with a simple head mounted on/off twister. Knurls made it easy to grip. A bit front heavy. Plastic lens, and it's not serviceable. 
The reflector is about 1/3 from the emitter out an orange peel with smooth from there. Not an easy feat.

So I went around the house observing how it lights. Not deep space cold in tint. But certainly cool. Kinda light blue. A definite spot errupts from the front. Spill is plentiful, but no feathering like you see in expensive lights. I'll test throw tonight, but I expect good things...as in at least 100'. 

No bells & whistles, no programs, no levels to set. But for a flashlight meant to be charged and fogotten in the glove box until needed...not bad. 

After using a Nebo high beam for a couple of years I expect this light to hold up. And the aa size 16450 (or whatever size is aa size) size rechargeable I expect it'll last a couple of hours per charge. 

Size is about like a Malkoff MDC (1aa) with an MD2 head. 




^^ the reflector and emitter




^^ this is in daylight.

So if you're looking for a simple, easy to use, fairly durable flashlight to help find your lug wrench, spot the puppy that ran away, while you drive around, or just light up the path while you answer the all of nature...consider the Nebo transport.

I'll post a couple of night pics after dark.

Edit:
It's dark and rainy. Great time to find out what kinda hole this light can punch through the thick, water-logged air




^^ my typical 35' shot to see how wide the spot disperses.




^^ far off spot vs close up spill pic.




^^ 10' total light pic. Whew it's got a lot of flashback.




^^ the garage a football field away pic.




^^ 200' away, plenty of light.
After about an hour of steady use...in the rain. 

See, for 125 lumens it puts out a ton of light for a good long ways, all nice n wide. And not that I'd strap it to a gun, or drop it off a roof, nor go swimming with it. At the same this this isn't some toy light either. 

I'd say it would be a great give away to a loved one or a non-flashoholic friend.

Bottom line: Deal!


----------



## Grijon (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

Good review and info on some stuff I've never heard of, bykfixer!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

Thanks!

I left out what type of emitter and some of the technical stuff as these are certainly not a purists light...but are more of a 'just in case' item that are much nicer than those 12volt plug ins at auto part store check out counter type.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

Looks interesting.

Do you know if there is much danger of a short circuit? I see a lot of exposed metal. Is that the charging contacts?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

I wouldn't shove it into the 12 volt accessory port wet.

But it plugs in like a phone charger, an invertor or any other accessory.

I aint skeered of it.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

What happens if you put it in your pocket with a bunch of coins? Could that short the battery?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: anybody use Nebo transport or highbeam?*

Ya know?

That sounds very very possible.
It was supposed to come with a neoprene belt sheath. But the seller sent it without one. Then wanted extra for one. 

But I bought 'em for glove box/console storage as it's somewhere between the size of a 6P and Elzetta Alpha. So the thought of pocket carry never crossed my mind.

I'll load up a ziplok full of coins and give it a try.

The 'highbeam' version is meant for pocket carry so it has to be switched to charge mode to charge. 

Good point KIL.

Edit:




No shocking experience resulted. 
I did the shake n bake thing with the light off and on. Turned bag in circles, shook up n down and stuff like that. 
There were no issues. 

The thing that keeps me from a pocket carry is the twist on/off switch. But after using one the first night it got warm enough where you'd probably know it was on after a few minutes.

Besides I have an Alpha, an HP1 and (now) a Klarus P1a to pick from pocket carry. 
Like I said this is more of a charge n store for emergencies light....


----------



## RedLED (Feb 8, 2016)

*NEBO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

This is very cool, and with an excellent reflector. $20.00 Edit: the reflector on this is just wonderful throws very good with some spill, and i hate to say it it is kind of like a Haiku?


----------



## apisdorf (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Link or picture?


----------



## apisdorf (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Never mind. I see that you meant Nebo, not Nemo.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408800-Nebo-transport-impressions

The Transport


----------



## RedLED (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*



apisdorf said:


> Never mind. I see that you meant Nebo, not Nemo.


Its easy to get them mixed up.


----------



## nbp (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Merged these two threads on the Transport.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

^^ thanks. 
Always wondered why sometimes posts in the same thread have differing titles at differeing posts..
But now I see.


----------



## nbp (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*



bykfixer said:


> ^^ thanks.
> Always wondered why sometimes posts in the same thread have differing titles at differeing posts..
> But now I see.



Sometimes it's from merges, but many times people change the title of the thread in their posts. Don't ask me why, I have no idea and it makes no sense.


----------



## Heavy (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Thanks for all the info in this thread. 

I need to get one of these for the family van for sure. 

It's like having an emergency flashlight on the fridge but for the van. I think they sell the highbeam at my local battery store. Time for a battery run! 

Great review. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Let my transport 2 run for an hour last night and it did not even get hot.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Transport 2? I looked up that one to no avail.
Got a picture? 

I saw one by a company called Ningbo that looked like the Transport with a button type side switch and a tail cap that covers the charger portion when it's not being charged. Kinda cool actually as it could actually tailstand. ⊙▁⊙





Ya reckon somebody in China is ripping off Nebo?


----------



## RedLED (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Bykfixer,

try Nebotools.com and all the NEBO lights are there.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

Thanks

I got to page 4 and decided "must stop looking...too many I want" lol


----------



## RedLED (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: NEMO CAR PLUG LIGHT*

I will buy a few for fun, not my main lights, but, very innovative designs here some of the best I have seen. And nice quality beams.


----------

